# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Thủ thuật Windows 10: Làm thế nào để gỡ bỏ cài đặt của Windows 10 Technical Preview

## canhohcm123

*Nếu bạn đã cài đặt Windows 10 Technical Preview trên hệ thống của bạn, và bạn đang phải đối mặt với một số vấn đề trong hệ thống của bạn về hiệu suất, chạy không trơn tru hay bất kỳ vấn đề nào khác, và bạn không muốn có nó nữa. Tất nhiên đã không muốn nó tồn tại, bạn sẽ phải loại bỏ hoặc gỡ bỏ cài đặt của Windows 10 Technical Preview trên hệ thống của mình.*

(Cũng cần nói thêm rằng do bạn đã cài đặt phiên bản này bằng cách nâng cấp hệ thống hoặc trong một môi trường đa khởi động, bản ổn định trước đó có thể đã bị xáo trộn) Và dưới đây là cách để bạn thực hiện loại bỏ nó hoàn toàn: 

*1. Gỡ bỏ Windows 10 Preview kỹ thuật từ nâng cấp hệ thống.* 

Nếu bạn đã cài đặt Windows 10 thông qua quá trình nâng cấp trên phiên bản ổn định của bạn trước đó, bạn có thể gỡ bỏ cài đặt các bản preview update bằng cách sử dụng Windows Updates. Để điều này được thực hiện, mở Windows Updates trên hệ thống của bạn và tìm kiếm các bản cập nhật đã được cài đặt. Bạn tìm update cho Windows là Microsoft Windows (KB2990214) và gỡ bỏ cài đặt nó.




​Một khi bạn đã gỡ bỏ cài đặt bản cập nhật này, khởi động lại máy tính của bạn và bạn sẽ có trở lại hệ điều hành ổn định trước kia. 

*2. Hủy bỏ Windows 10 Technical Preview từ Multiple Boot* (cách này áp dụng trong trường hợp bạn không có đĩa Boot CD với các phần mềm phân vùng chuyên dụng để format phân vùng hoặc nếu có nhưng máy tính của bạn không boot được, v.v…)

Để loại bỏ phiên bản Windows 10 từ một máy tính cài đặt đa khởi động, bạn phải vào Advanced Settings lúc khởi động. Thực hiện theo các bước sau:

a. Khởi động hệ thống và bạn sẽ có được màn hình Choose an operating system. Chọn Change defaults or choose other options.


​
b. Tiếp theo, từ tùy chọn Choose an option , chọn Troubleshoot 


​
c. Cuối cùng, trong màn hình Troubleshoot, bạn sẽ thấy một tùy chọn Uninstall Preview updates và đó chính là cánh cửa để bạn thoát khỏi phiên bản Windows 10 preview trên hệ thống của bạn.


​*Chúc các bạn thành công! 
**Nguồn: thegioitinhoc*​

----------

